# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Santiago

## Trinigerl

We took a weekend trip from Gijón to Santiago. There is a movie the way with Martin sheen based on the Camino to Santiago very religions town Attachment 54233Attachment 54234Attachment 54235Attachment 54236Attachment 54237Attachment 54238Attachment 54239Attachment 54240

----------

